# Pipes in Movies



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Y'all,

Went to see "The Expendables" with the wife over the weekend (needed some mindless entertainment) and one of the characters, Mickey Rourke, who plays an ex-mercenary, biker, tattoo artist, smoked a pipe. It was a Churchwarden and he apparently knew how to really smoke it, taking tiny puffs rather than making huge volumes of smoke. Not sure if it was part of the script, or something he improvised for his role.

Kinda made me start thinking what other recent movies had characters enjoying pipes. All I could think of was Ben Kingsley in "Shutter Island", he played the head psychiatrist of the ******, and he always had his briar billiard around with him, which seemed very appropriate for the 1950's timeframe of the movie.

Can anyone else think of a recent movie that had tobacco pipe smokers?


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Sherlock Homes of course, but not the traditional calabash.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Kingsley was head psychiatrist at peepal?


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

CWL said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> Went to see "The Expendables" with the wife over the weekend (needed some mindless entertainment) and one of the characters, Mickey Rourke, who plays an ex-mercenary, biker, tattoo artist, smoked a pipe. It was a Churchwarden and he apparently knew how to really smoke it, taking tiny puffs rather than making huge volumes of smoke. Not sure if it was part of the script, or something he improvised for his role.
> 
> ...


Sam Elliot as General Buford in the movie Gettysburg circa 1992. Nice freehand pipe.:hat:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't get it, how come the word "a s y l u m" gets bleeped?

Also tried typing "c r a z y h o u s e" but it still gets filtered to "******"?


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Just saw The Color Purple again, and noticed that Danny Glover's character, "Mister", smokes a couple different pipes.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

CWL said:


> I don't get it, how come the word "a s y l u m" gets bleeped?
> 
> Also tried typing "c r a z y h o u s e" but it still gets filtered to "******"?


Bizzare. Now I want to try others.

N u t h o u s e 
Nuthouse

B u g h o u s e 
Bughouse

F u c k (for good measure)
****


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

"Men of Honor" (2000). Robert De Niro as pipe smoking Master Chief Billy Sunday.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

If I remember right there was some pipe smoking in There Will be Blood.
But thats the only recent one that I can recall.

While we're on the topic of movie smoking; how big a load of hot air is this site?!

scene-intro

scenesmoking(dot)org just in case it doesn't come out right.

Seems excessive if you ask me.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

CWL said:


> I don't get it, how come the word "a s y l u m" gets bleeped?
> 
> Also tried typing "c r a z y h o u s e" but it still gets filtered to "******"?


The first word is part of the name of a different cigar forum. And unfortunately there is some bad blood between the current owner of this forum and the owners of the other.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

cactusboy33 said:


> If I remember right there was some pipe smoking in There Will be Blood.
> But thats the only recent one that I can recall.
> 
> While we're on the topic of movie smoking; how big a load of hot air is this site?!
> ...


You know as a pipe/cigar smoker I do not have an issue with the intro I just watched.

I also have young children(10,12and14) and do nothing to encourage them to smoke. More often than not I will not smoke around them.

When it is time and they want to try a cigar or pipe I hope it will be with me. 

Yes, smoking is part of society, but blatant smoking in some movies when it has nothing to do with the plot can be execessive.

In a historically based film and especially if based on a characted that was known to smoke then by all means puff away.

At the same time I do not support the anti-tobabcco nut jobs that want to strip all rights from smokers and business owners who want to allow smoking. I frimly believe that the antitobacco issue does not have to be black and white, but the anti tobacco crowd only sees it one way which forces the tobacco users to the opposite view in hopes of preserving thier rights.

When it comes to exposing kids to smoking in movies I would have no problem with the idea of giving them an R rating if smoking is present especially if the smoking has no point other than the directors artistic view.

I am caught in the catch 22....I do not want the nut jobs to take away what I enjoy, but I cannot support it at the expense of recruiting the youth of America to keep it alive.

:behindsofa:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

The scene from Inglorious Bastards was wonderful.

http://www.youtube.com
/watch?v=AUcCacgMtCw

Best regards, tony


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings movies are full of characters smoking pipes. Of this at least I'm sure Tolkien would have approved.


----------



## jameslaughlin (Mar 6, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are great.
> 
> ...


I completely agree! I burst out laughing in the cinema each time I saw that scene (I ended up going to see it three times in various places!)


----------



## dieubussy (Aug 16, 2010)

The Maigret TV series, especially the French ones where Jean Richard smoked most of the time. He had a few different pipes to smoke.

Jeremy Brett playing Sherlock Holmes smoked several churchwarden pipes.

Anthony Hopkins in Shadowlands, playing C.S. Lewis.

Jeremy Irons smoked the pipe in Brideshead Revisited.

Paul Giamatti in The Illusionist.

Kevin Costner (playing Jim Garrison) in JFK.

A few members of the crew in Shackleton's boat, from the series starring Kenneth Brannagh, smoked a pipe. When they're asked to dispose of all their unnecessary possessions to discard weight, a few of the members throw their smoking pipes to a pile on the snow.

Jacques Tati was also known to smoke a pipe: just type Jacques Tati Pipe on a search engine and see the story of how his pipe pictures were covered with a yellow toy windmill on cause of the recent bans on tobacco smoking. Shame.

That's all I can remember now.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

I was gonna shout out inglorious bastards but somebody beat me to it so im going with those pirate of the Caribbean movies


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> The scene from Inglorious Bastards was wonderful.


Yeap. I burst out laughing when he broke out that giant calabash.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

Christopher Lloyd as Professor Plum in the movie Clue.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish I could find a still of each and every pipe in _The Great Escape_ to post...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

jameslaughlin said:


> I completely agree! I burst out laughing in the cinema each time I saw that scene (I ended up going to see it three times in various places!)


+3

It kills when Landa whips out a monster (pre-filled!) calabash in response to the farmer with his homespun puffer. Go Quentin.


----------



## dieubussy (Aug 16, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I wish I could find a still of each and every pipe in _The Great Escape_ to post...


That can be arranged if you like?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

YouTube - Commander McBragg - Fish Story

featuring pipe-pointing, no less!
YouTube - Commander McBragg -- Khyber Pass


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i love the pipe in I.B. as well, i wish quentin or someone would state somewere the exact pipe, i know that from looking at it its a clabash (i mean, that it can be told, technically I didnt know, newbie here as far as pipes go)..


also, this isnt a movie, but a damn good TV show IMHO, mad men, basted in the 60's, around business men. one of which is ALWAYS smoking a pipe.. of coarse im behind on this, im only in the second season and i believe there in the 4th now.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> +3
> 
> It kills when Landa whips out a monster (pre-filled!) calabash in response to the farmer with his homespun puffer. Go Quentin.


That is a classic smoking scene.

I watched The Big Bounce over the weekend. In almost every scene, Morgan Freeman had a pipe in his hand.


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i hate that movie. lol. makes people think banjo players and bluegrass lovers are inbred man eating hicks. lol....... i swear it aint so!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Calm down, Cletus. 

(Ignore those Bill Monroe CDs over there; they belong to a friend...)


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

Good Afternoon All,

Here are a couple for you that I have been making mental notes of since I saw this thread:

"Legends of the Fall" : Sir Anthony Hopkins is rocking a nice cob in a couple of scenes. Plus, the character 'Decker' is smoking a saddle bit bent pipe in the scene where he blows away the crooked cop from long range with his model 1874 Sharps rifle.

"Dr. No" : 'M' is smoking a generously sized sandblast billiard when he takes away Bond's Beretta and gives him the Walther PPK.

"Bridge on the River Kwai" : The English officer who "volunteers" William Holden for the raid on the bridge is smoking a nice billiard: looks like a bruyere-type finish.

Couldn't tell if there was a white dot; but it would have fit the part.

"The Snake Pit" : Okay, this is a really old one; but the psychiatrist who is treating Olivia DeHavilland is smoking a pipe all through the movie....in the hospital, no less. Those were the days.

Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Not a movie, but I was surprised to see Butter's Dan smoking a pipe on an episode of South Park I had on the dvr.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Can't help with anything recent, but if you don't mind something a little older, say 1938, "You Can't Take it With You" is an excellent movie. It features Lionel Barrymore and a very young Jimmy Stewart and has a hilarious scene in which an unattended pipe sets off an explosion in a basement fireworks laboratory.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Not in a movie...but Cookie Monster sported a pipe :heh:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Not in a movie...but Cookie Monster sported a pipe :heh:


Do you suppose he was smoking Christmas Cookie? :rotfl:


----------



## Ptown (Dec 9, 2010)

What about The Quick and The Dead (Gene Hackman version). Of course Gene Hackman is toking on a cigar, but Keith David has quite a fancy little pipe in a couple of scenes.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

I watched _The Mechanic_ yesterday... Charles Bronson smoked a pipe in several scenes.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

phager said:


> Do you suppose he was smoking Christmas Cookie? :rotfl:


He does. He loves it so much he traded me 2lbs of Stonehaven for it.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Can't remember if it's been mentioned or not, but MM cobs are in that popeye movie with robin Williams.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> He does. He loves it so much he traded me 2lbs of Stonehaven for it.


Taking advantage of a muppet like that! You ought to be ashamed! :lol:

I can't find a photo of him with the pipe, but this guy had a doozy in Paint Your Wagon.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Ghostbusters II- Ray has a pipe when he is in his shop, talking with Pete and Egon.

Step Brothers-You can clearly see a pipe rack in the middle of the coffee table during one scene.

Juno- She has a pipe in some scenes, but doesn't smoke it, because, well, she is spouse to be a pregnant 16 year old. lol

Murder 101-An old woman smokes a pipe. She plays Perice Bronson's boss, or something like that.

There is a couple more, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment.


----------

